
Harness the Power of Static to Create Presentations with Hugo and Reveal.js - dzello
https://forestry.io/blog/harness-the-power-of-static-to-create-presentations/
======
dwalkr
This is an excellent tutorial and shows the flexibility of Hugo. I love seeing
what's possible with custom output formats.

~~~
dzello
Thanks! Output formats made this much cleaner than it otherwise would have
been and are why it's easy to integrate this theme into an existing project.
Sometimes they're exactly what you need!

